# New AFX MG+ Racing Set



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

As announced on AFXRacing Facebook page.

The Endurance Champions set has been finalized featuring the highly detailed MegaG+ Peugeot 908 cars. The good news is that it will be available in Europe AND the United States. We had a slight shipping delay due to a regulation mix up, but that has been taken care off. We expect the sets to be available from your favorite Hobby shop by the end of October both in the U.S. and Europe. Look for it.



Charlie


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Charlie:

What track pieces are included in that set?

Tom


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmmm, good question. Let me try and find out.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Bob,
This should answer your question.

Charlie


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Is that equipped with 120 ohm controllers???


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

old blue said:


> Is that equipped with 120 ohm controllers???


Two AFX120 controllers included... And the #21002 Digital Lap Counter, also, Blue...

Guess the guardrails will be the Day-Glo ones... ???...

John
.

*NOTE:* Probably should have let Charlie answer this...

Oh, well...
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Two AFX120 controllers included... And the #21002 Digital Lap Counter, also, Blue...
> 
> Guess the guardrails will be the Day-Glo ones... ???...
> 
> ...


No problem John. The answer was on the layout photo anyway. Not sure about the guard rail color. There was some talk at one point about doing more silver ones, but don't think that happened. Guessing you are correct on the orange!

Charlie


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent; Thanks Charlie. Lots of 18" curves.

Tom


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Great information.
Great track layouts.
Great looking cars
Great box art.
Great goodies in the box, this is a well built set, 
A lot of thinking & planning had to go into it for sure.
*Steve and the team hit a home run with this set
I hope they sell a ship load of them. :thumbsup:*

GT40 :wave::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It will be very interesting to see how the upcoming AFX Track Pack will be priced. It's got vital track pieces for those looking to build 4-lane layouts. From the AFX Racing FB page... 

Track Pack update: The details are getting finalized. The track pack contents include 11 - 15" straights, 6 - 12" curves, 6 - 15" curves, 3 - 9" squeeze tracks, 8 guard rails and 6 low bridge supports. We anticipate this will be available sometime around the Thanksgiving time frame, but definitely by the Christmas season. Purchasing this track pack will save you a significant amount over purchasing these items individually. Look for it at your favorite hobby outlet, AFX stock # 21045.


----------

